# Engine rebuild



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am having my engine from a 1967 GTO rebuilt. As far as I know it is all stock other than the 650 CFM eddelbrock carb. 

Any suggestions for the rebuild? I want the most bang for my buck. money is an issue. so please keep that in mind. I want a hot weekend driver. Something that is reliable, powerful and sounds great. 

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A few items: a 650 Edelbrock carburetor is not enough carburation for your GTO, and it is inferior to the 750CFM Quadrajet the car came with. I recommend a stock intake and Q-jet for your build. I also recommend getting some custom dished pistons (about 13cc or so) so you can run pump gas available today. The stock 670 heads on a '67 GTO are closed chamber, high compression heads, and need 100 octane fuel. If you use them, you need to dish the pistons. Also, a more "modern" type of cam grind tailored to run with a 9:1 engine, like a Comp Cams XE262H. I would install HO exhaust manifolds, as well. They flow almost as well as tubing headers, don't leak, and are "correct" for your car. There are many other qualified folks on this forum, and they'll reply as well. I've had my own '67 GTO since 1983, and have tried a bunch of combinations with cams, compression, etc. The above combo is a nice strong performer for and automatic or stick car with just about any rear gear.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Convert your timing cover/water pump to 69 and later. These pump way more water.


----------

